# I Cor. 11:1



## moselle (Oct 23, 2008)

"Follow my example, as I follow the example of Christ." (NIV)

I have heard some use this verse as evidence that we should be able to do all the things that Christ did on earth, mainly perform miracles and healings "through the Holy Spirit"; and also to justify concentrating their Biblical teaching primarily on the Gospels, and paying little attention to the rest of the NT - "everything we need to know comes from Christ's example".

Can someone comment on why this is not a completely accurate lesson to take from this passage? Thanks!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think anyone that actually looks at the verse in context will see that it refers to doing all to the glory of God. After Paul expounds on not placing a stumbling block in front of weaker brothers he follows with this verse

"Be imitators of me, as I am of Christ"

Follow his example of following Christ's example by doing all for the glory of God.


----------



## Iconoclast (Oct 24, 2008)

moselle said:


> "Follow my example, as I follow the example of Christ." (NIV)
> 
> I have heard some use this verse as evidence that we should be able to do all the things that Christ did on earth, mainly perform miracles and healings "through the Holy Spirit"; and also to justify concentrating their Biblical teaching primarily on the Gospels, and paying little attention to the rest of the NT - "everything we need to know comes from Christ's example".
> 
> Can someone comment on why this is not a completely accurate lesson to take from this passage? Thanks!



Moselle,
What you are describing is a false teacher lifting this verse out of context,to make it a pretext for their false ideas.Look back to the end of chapter 10.Paul is no even speaking anything remotely connected to miracles


> 31Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God.
> 
> 32Give none offence, neither to the Jews, nor to the Gentiles, nor to the church of God:
> 
> 33Even as I please all men in all things, not seeking mine own profit, but the profit of many, that they may be saved.



If the false teacher has any such evidence he does not have it in these verses


----------



## moselle (Oct 24, 2008)

*Thanks!*

You know, I find that my brain is completely fooled by those chapter divisions.  Must Seek Continuity!


----------

